# Ford 4000 - schematic diagram of fuel lines?



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

Does anyone have a schematic diagram of the fuel lines of a ford 4000, trying to figure out where a pipe connects to that i think is the back flow from the injectors, cannot find from looking what the pipe connects to.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

One thread per subject is enough.
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ford-4000.48067/


----------

